# Halfords "Value" Alloy Wheel Cleaner - Any good?



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Managed to get a couple of the 5ltr Halfords Value Alloy Wheel cleaner on sale for £2 back in the winter sales.

Before I let rip, has anyone used these before, is it as harsh as Wonder wheels (_is that even possible!)._

I already have AS Smart Wheels so know it would have a lot to live up to!


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Was I the only one to purchase this? - bumpy?


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Haven't used it, but I'd hazard a guess that it would be acid base (unless it states differently). Most cheap wheel cleaners are.

I do know that their value shampoo's quite aggressive.


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

That was my thoughts, my own alloys and trims on both my cars are very clean so don't have a use. When I use them on other cars didn't ideally want to dive in feet first incase i case too much damage (if you know what i mean)


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

Never used Halfords but Tesco do one for £1.50 - I don't think it's acid based but did a fair job of some dirty alloy wheels on the weekend.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

packard said:


> Was I the only one to purchase this? - bumpy?


What colour is the solution? One of the value wheel cleaners is certainly far from acidic , rolling in at ph9-11, let us know as you may have found a good bargain, also looking at the sheet, you may/will need to follow up with some wax on the wheels after use ideally. :thumb:


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

Wow acutally I have just re-read your post, seems I missed the 5litres part! excellent bargain, they may as well have given it away! be interesting to know what it's like.


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

They have them on-line for £3!! for 5ltr.. not much stock but some around

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...2_categoryId_165682_langId_-1?cm_vc=IOV4PLPZ1


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

The Halfords stuff (Not value) is water based apparently. Thats what the info leaflet with hew wheels says anyway......


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

It's been pointed out that it's not acid based as I first thought, in fact the details for it as well as other Halfords products are here:

http://www.my-sds.co.uk/(F(AybtpgQZ..._zGNv54VRJnAoWJOSK9RsjcEA2))/Admin/Index.aspx

Cheers Mr A for pointing that out :thumb:

Having checked it, it dosen't specifically have one for the Value cleaner, but there is 2 for Halfords. One has a capital 'A' for alloy and the other has a small 'a'. When I checked one was a TW product and one was Halfords so it's really anyones guess.


----------

